# Permanent Ink in Cartridges



## fiferb (Jan 27, 2008)

I've looked around and can't find Noodler's Bulletproof in a cartridge, only bottles. Does it come in a cartridge? Is there another brand that is permanent and comes in a cartridge?

Thanks.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 27, 2008)

I bet you could fill your own. Get the long Watermans and a bottle of plastic dip. I bet if you fill they with a syringe and dip the end in that plastic dip to seal them, all you would need to do is peel it off and use it.  

Better yet, why not just use bottled ink? It opens a whole world of oprions.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 27, 2008)

Bruce:  I did a quick check on the Internet and it looks like Noodler's ink only comes in bottles.  I didn't find any of their inks in cartridges.  As was mentioned earlier, you could buy a bottle and refill your own cartridges or you could buy a converter for your pen.

Other thing to do would be to check with Anthony who sells the very good Private Reserve ink.  PR does package their inks in cartridges and I assume they have a permanent ink.  Anthony would know!!


----------



## fiferb (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the responses Lee and Randy. I have a client that prefers cartridges. She's concerned that when she writes checks that the amount may come off if some enterprising thief gets ahold of them. I'm pretty sure that Private Reserve doesn't have a permanent ink. Hopefully someone will chime in soon. Otherwise, I may have to try and convince her to use the bottles and converter. She's a really good customer so I want to keep her very happy.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 28, 2008)

I think your customer is worrying about what is basically a non-issue.  Read this article and probably also have your customer read it.  This is from Daniel's website.
http://yourdonspens.com/Ink Security.html


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 28, 2008)

I do quite a bit of consulting for the Department of the Treasury and consequently come across many Federal agents.  I approached one of them in the "white collar crime" area and asked about the check washing problem.  His response to me was that check washing is a 20th century technology.  Today's crooks are much more creative and technologically savvy.  With access to the correct papers, inks and micro-encoding technologies, today's crook can make checks that look almost exactly like your own.  Fortunately, the printers of bank checks have their own anti-forgery and anti-duplication efforts going on all of the time.  According to my agent friend, it is highly unlikely that check washing would still be used successfully in this country.  In response to the question, Private Reserve does not make a bullet proof ink.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 28, 2008)

Bruce, if your client prefers cartridges, then she must already be using them.
If she is concerned about the ink washing, then she should weigh the differnece between convience and security.
There are some water proof and water resistance cartridges out there, but none that fit our pens. Lamy blue/black & Sailor cartridges comes to mind, but they do not fit our pens. PR ink is not waterproof. I would suggest Noodler's and a converter to her.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree whole hearted about the converter. Tell her it's a "refillable" ink cartridge. 

Yea, you just suck it up like this and it's all filled!  I think a lot of people relate to the old lever fillers when it comes to filling FP's with a bottle. With these screw pumps, it can be done easy and simple. With the inks out there I am amazed people wand to pay the high cost of the refills!


----------



## fiferb (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I think I have her convinced to try the converter. I'm sure that once she see's how simple it is she'll be a convert.


----------



## bjackman (Jan 29, 2008)

There you go again Lee..... pushing your non-nib-dipping fountain pen philisophy.... [}]
Bruce, I think she'll be happy with the converter and Noodlers.
I use two different Noodler's bullet proof. One blue and another Verdun green. I really like them and have had far less clogging/problems than I've had with my non-waterproof PR Dakota Red, in which the solids settle visibly to the bottom of the bottle and you can get what looks like wierd red fungus growth on the nib, but is really just solids being left behind.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, I know... but you would be proud to know that I have "dunked my Montey" twice now.  That OBB nib REALLY likes the ink I will tell you!

I have had good luck with the "near bullet-proof" inks when compared to the standard bullet-proof ink. I noticed that the bullet-proof inks like to weep out to the front of the nib "aka: nib creep"  But I have not had this with the Kiowa Pecan I bought a few weeks ago.  I left a paper in my sink for about an hour or so and it held up great!

Bruce, that is why they call it a converter! (Convert-her)
Using a fountian pen with a refill is kinda like having training wheels on a Harley.


----------



## James (Feb 12, 2008)

I just learned that Diamine Registrar's ink is now available in cartridges.  It's my understanding that Registrar's ink is what has been used by British government agencies to record official documents when permanency is desired.  It is an iron-gall ink, however, so be advised (or advise your customers, at least).  I don't stock it, as I sell mostly bottled ink, but if there's any interest, I'd be happy to make it available.

James


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey James!!  Good to see you over here!  

For those of y'all who missed it, James is the one who runs that wonderfull "ink sample" program we all love!  Kind of like our own local "ink pusher". "Hey you... yea you with the fountian pen in your pocket... Wanna buy some ink? C'awn, the first four vilas are just about free!  Just ya come awn back when ya need another fix."

Just kidding you there James, we all love the ink!  Hmmm, come to think of it, I have a post it note with three ink's I want to try on a post it note. I may need to look for one more!  What do you have that would look good in a 1930's Morrison - black with a chased body?


----------



## Scott (Feb 13, 2008)

James!

Nice to see you here on IAP!  You ought to include a link to your website in your signature, so members here can find you easier!

Lee,

I have seven inks listed on my stickey!   [8D]   As for something to go with your Morrison, I think Watermans blue-black would be good.  It has kind of an antique look to it, but is still pretty saturated, and it flows well.  Sounds like a nice pen!

Scott.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 13, 2008)

Not much of a blue/black guy, but I was thinking maybe Lexington Gray.

Seven inks!  You do know that if you buy a full bottle from James that he "re-sets" the 30 day counter, right.  [}]

Oh, and the Morrison sounds like it will be a nice pen. It is one of a pair I bought off FPN. One is a "Mil-Spec" pen for the Navy, that will be tuned for my Dad as he is retired Navy. The chased plastic one will be mine.


----------

